# Webseite mit Webspace Anbindung



## tempomat (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich erstelle momentan eine Webseite, die es meinen Freunden ermöglichen soll in Tabellen-Form zu zeigen, was ich auf meinem Webspace (z. B. gmx, google mail usw.), an Dateien habe.

- Wie könnte man das bewerkstelligen? Ist überhaupt eine Verbindung von einer Webseite auf so ein Webspace möglich?

- Bin zufälllig auf WebDAV aufmerksam geworden.
* Wäre mit dem sowas möglich?
* Wenn nicht, ginge die Anbindung eventuell mit einer anderen Schnittstelle? Keine Ahnung, beispielsweise ASP.NET, JavaScript, PHP, usw.
* Oder gibt es viel bessere Techniken, mit dem das möglich wäre. 
* Habt ihr gute Qullen zu meinem Problem, die das ausführlich erläutern?


----------



## tempomat (13. Mai 2007)

Keiner eine Idee oder eine Richtung, wie ich das hinkriegen könnte?


----------



## Docex (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Das, was du da vorhast, ist (eigentlich) ganz einfach mithilfe von PHP umzusetzen. Das Problem dürfte der Zugriff auf die Dateien bei GMX & Co sein, da du dich dazu erst bei diesen einloggen und dann die Verezichnisse auslesen müsstest. Bei GMAIL würde dies zwar mithilfe des Google-API gehen, das ist jedoch viel zu umständlich.

Einfacher geht es, indem du dir deinen eigenen PHP-Webspace holst. Den gibt es kostenlos oder für wenig Geld bei zahlreichen Anbietern, z.B. bei Funpic.de (kostenlos) oder bei Strato & Co.

Auf diesem Webspace musst du jetzt nur noch die Dateien hochladen, welche hinterher in dieser Tabelle erscheinen sollen. Jetzt brauchst du noch ein PHP-Script,welches das jeweilige Verzeichnis ausliest und die enthaltenen Dateien auflistet. Für diesen Zweck wurden schon zahlreiche Scripte veröffentlicht (guck einfach mal auf hotscripts.com).

Wenn du das Script lieber selber schreiben möchtest, informiere dich z.B. unter php.net über Datei- und Verzeichnisfunktionen (und, wenn du nichts mit PHP anfangen kannst, natürlich erst einmal über die Grundlagen).

Das Script sollte dann in etwa diese Struktur haben:


```
<?
$pfad="./"; //Welches Verz. soll ausgelesen werden?

$dir=opendir ($pfad); //Verz. öffnen

while ($file=readdir($dir)) //Verz. auslesen
{
    if (filetype($pfad.$file)!="dir") //Keine Verz. anzeigen
    {
        echo "$file<br>"; //Dateinamen ausgeben
    }
}
closedir($dir); //Verz. wieder schließen
?>
```

In der Zeile "Dateinamen ausgeben" kannst du dann nach Belieben z.B. eine neue Tabellenzeile erstellen.


Wenn du an irgendeiner Stelle nicht weiterkommst, frag einfach nochmal nach.


Mfg, Docex.


----------

